# Gamers needed for Central Illinois Con!



## cdsaint (Jan 17, 2004)

Seeking Gamers and Gamemasters for Spring Offensive XIV at Illinois Central College East Peoria Illinois. This local Con is run by TGA (Tri-County Gaming Assosiation) from April 30th 2004 to May 2nd 2004.

  There will be:
Historical Miniatures games
Fantasy Miniatures games
Sci-Fi Miniatures games
Boardgames
Role Playing games
Collectible Card games
Boardgames

  I know there are some sanctioned events such as a Rogue Trader Tournament (40k and Fantasy), a War-Cry CCG tournament, and Mechwarrior (Wizkids).  

  Gamemaster forms are available through the Yahoo link in my sig. If you run a game admission is half price, and if you run 2 games there is no charge for admission. Of course we need players too, so running a game is not at all necessary. 

  If you are in the area and are looking for a game, stop in and play some games.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## cdsaint (Jan 17, 2004)

I thought I'd go ahead and post the games I'm running at the con. I'll also try to get other GM's to stop by and post what They're going to run too.

  On Saturday may 1st from 1pm to 10 pm I'll be running Diplomacy from Avalon Hill. For those not familiar with this classic boardgame it is a game of conquest (of course) set in Europe. There are no dice or other random elements. The largest part of the game is making and breaking alliances. Getting other people to do what you want. You know, Diplomacy! I can run 2 games at once, so there will be room for up to 14 players.

  On Friday April 30th from 6pm to 10pm, and again on Sunday May 2nd from 1pm to 5pm I'll be running D&D 3.5. I haven't finished the adventure yet, but I know I'm going to call it.....
                                     The Halfling Way
  The world is a cold cruel place, especially if you're half the size of everyone else. The big people always try to take advantage, so halflings have to stick together. When an elders son disappears while exploring a local Lords tower the elder summons the 7 most accomplished halfling adventurers in the area to mount a rescue, and gain what measure of revenge is possible. You are the deadliest pint sized miscreants around. Get a little justice the halfling way.
Right now I'm thinking 10th level, maybe higher. Obviously all the characters will be halflings, likely with at least a level of rogue.

  Chris


----------



## Hoog (Jan 17, 2004)

I will be running three games at the convention, also if anyone has any questions feel free to email me personaly as I am in charge of Game Masters and the prize patrol. My Email Address is Mikemissey@hotmail.com
My games I am running are 
1: Epic D&D 3.5 The Hunt for the mysterious treasure.
2: Stargate Sg1
3: Gama World 

If anyone also have questions CdSaint and myself will bringing gamemaster forms and flyers to the Chichago Games day in Feburary.


----------



## cdsaint (Apr 17, 2004)

Spring Offensive is almost here!


----------



## Greatwyrm (May 3, 2004)

Dang!  I missed it again!  Chris, is there some mailing list I can get on to get reminders for Spring Offensive?  Every year it seems like I either forget about it until the Monday after or something else comes up?


----------

